# Rück - Einrückung in Eclipse verhindern



## FMLab (13. Mai 2006)

Ersteinmal ein Hallo "vom Neuen im Forum"  Und nun auch schon zu meiner Frage:

Wie kann ich die "Rück - Einrückung" der schließenden geschweiften Klammer in Eclipse verhindern?
(Eclipse setzt die schließende geschweifte Klammer immer um die Einrückung nach links.)
Oder noch genauer: Wie kann ich folgendes Layout erreichen:


```
type method() {
  return;
  }
```

Bitte verweist nicht einfach auf den Formatter, denn mit diesem habe ich mich ungelogen knapp zwei Stunden lang beschäftigt.

In meiner Eigenschaft als Pedant warte ich sehnsüchtigst auf Hilfe.

Lg, FMLab.


----------



## AlArenal (14. Mai 2006)

Erlaube mir dennoch die Gegenfrage, wozu das gut sein soll und warum man sich gegen gängige Java Programming Style Guidelines entscheiden sollte?


----------



## Reinhard (14. Mai 2006)

@AlArenal:

Wa stehen denn die gängigen "Java Programming Style Guidelines" geschrieben?
Hab gerade die von SUN hier  entdeckt, und dort wird es auch wie von FMLab beschrieben.

Soweit ich es im Kopf habe, erstellt Eclipse seine Methoden so:


```
type method() 
{
  return;
}
```

Mir gefällt es aber persönlich auch besser so:


```
type method() {
  return;
  }
```

Was ist denn nun jetzt der Standard?

Schöne Grüße,
Reinhard


----------



## byte (14. Mai 2006)

Eclipse formatiert es gemäß der Java Code Conventions korrekt, nämlich so:


```
void method() {
   return;
}
```


Siehe: http://java.sun.com/docs/codeconv/html/CodeConvTOC.doc.html


----------



## Reinhard (14. Mai 2006)

Komisch, dann ist Eclipse bei mir verstellt. Wo kann ich das ganze in den Preferences ändern (irgendwie finde ich das gerade nicht mehr)?


----------



## FMLab (14. Mai 2006)

Nun hätten wir geklärt wie Eclipse nach der Installation formatiert  Was wohl jedem schon bewußt war..

Aus meinem ersten Post geht hervor dass ich Pedant bin. Ich habe mir ganz einfach in einigen Script und Programmiersprachen einen bestimmten Stil angeeignet, und den würde ich gerne fortführen.

Was ich positiv anmerken muss ist das aus der ersten Antwort hervor geht dass eine Gegenfrage in einem Forum nicht die Regel ist (und auch nicht sein sollte!), da das immer in Meinungsgequatsche ausartet und die Beantwortung des Threads meist verhindert.

In diesem Sinne: Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie ich auf dem Wege zu meiner Formatierung in Eclipse weiterkomme?

Lg, FMLab.


----------



## AlArenal (14. Mai 2006)

Ehrlich gesagt möchte ich mich mit deiner eigentlichen Frage nicht weiter beschäftigen, da ich nicht einsehe, warum ich dich in deinem Verhalten unterstützen sollte. Wenn du dir in diversen Sprachen einen ungewöhnlichen und m.E. schlechten Stil angeeignet hast, möchte ich das nicht fördern.

Du solltest dich lieber fragen warum du dich nicht allen anderen anpasst. Würdest du neu bei uns in die Firma kommen, würde ich dich zusammenfalten, wenn du dich nicht an die bei uns gültigen Konventionen hältst. Das wäre direkt mal ein toller Einstieg in deine Probezeit 

Vielleicht solltest du eine Weile lang in Python programmieren, da ist korrektes Einrücken Bestandteil der Syntax. Man ist also gezwungen es richtig zu machen.


----------



## AlArenal (14. Mai 2006)

Reinhard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Komisch, dann ist Eclipse bei mir verstellt. Wo kann ich das ganze in den Preferences ändern (irgendwie finde ich das gerade nicht mehr)?



"Window"->"Preferences"->"Java"->"Code Style"

Unter "Formatting" das Profil auf "Eclipse [built-in]" setzen. Hier nicht "Java Conventions [built-in]" benutzen, da hier die Einrückung mit 8 Leerzeichen Breite erfolgt. Ist etwas verwirrend, zumal das in den Original-Konventionen von Sun auch nur 4 sind...

Ansonsten empfehle und benutze ich die hier: http://geosoft.no/development/javastyle.html


----------



## FMLab (14. Mai 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ehrlich gesagt möchte ich mich mit deiner eigentlichen Frage nicht weiter beschäftigen, da ich nicht einsehe, warum ich dich in deinem Verhalten unterstützen sollte. Wenn du dir in diversen Sprachen einen ungewöhnlichen und m.E. schlechten Stil angeeignet hast, möchte ich das nicht fördern.
> 
> Du solltest dich lieber fragen warum du dich nicht allen anderen anpasst. Würdest du neu bei uns in die Firma kommen, würde ich dich zusammenfalten, wenn du dich nicht an *die bei uns gültigen Konventionen* hältst. Das wäre direkt mal ein toller Einstieg in deine Probezeit
> 
> Vielleicht solltest du eine Weile lang in Python programmieren, da ist korrektes Einrücken Bestandteil der Syntax. Man ist also gezwungen es richtig zu machen.



Da steht es .. Wieso sollte ich mich an eure Konventionen halten? Du weißt überhaupt nicht wo ich arbeite, und welche Konventionen wir getroffen haben (anscheinend ist Dir die Bedeutung des Wortes nicht bekannt..).

Hinweis für die Zukunft: Bevor Du in einem Thread deine Meinung zum besten gibst die nichts zur Lösung der Problemstellung beiträgt klick doch garnicht erst rein  So kann jeder friedlich in seiner Welt leben..


----------



## AlArenal (14. Mai 2006)

Hinweis zur Kenntnis genommen, ich entscheide mich aber ebenso gegen deinen Rat wie du gegen meinen. Da du vorgibst ein friedliebender User zu sein, wirst du das sicher respektieren können. Auch steht es dir natürlich frei Antworten, die dir nicht gefallen, nicht zu beantworten.

Zum Thema:
Unsere Konventionen sind keine Eigenentwicklung sondern basieren auf den Original-Konventionen von Sun, ergänzt durch einige Kleinigkeiten, die sich in der Community über die Jahre entwickelt haben, sind also gewissermaßen Common Sense. Welchen Sinn sollte es für uns machen uns Konventionen aufzuerlegen, die den gängigen nicht entsprechen? Damit tun wir niemandem einen Gefallen, außer vielleicht Querköpfen, die lediglich mit ihrem eigenen ästethischen Empfinden argumentieren können, ohne Rücksicht auf andere.

Ich wüsste auch nicht was die Tatsache "wo" du arbeitest und wer "ihr" seid, dazu beiträgt die Frage zu klären, warum man gegen den Strom schwimmen will, ohne davon pratkischen Nutzen zu haben, außer der Gewissheit den eigenen Willen durchgedrückt zu haben, ohne sich selbst auch nur einen Millimeter von seinen eingefahrenen und unüblichen Praktiken wegbewegt haben zu müssen.


----------



## AlArenal (14. Mai 2006)

Und, BTW:



			
				FMLab hat gesagt.:
			
		

> AlArenal hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil. Das gilt nicht nur für Suns Java Coding Style Conventions.


----------



## FMLab (14. Mai 2006)

Ganz genau das meinte ich..

Deine / Eure Firmenkonventionen sind mir ziemlich egal. Wie kommst du darauf dass ich auch nur einen Crap darauf geben sollte?

Hiermit sehe ich Dich nicht mehr als Diskussionspartner an, da der Verlauf wertlos und unnötig zeitraubend ist.
Falls jemand bei der Lösung meines Problems helfen kann: Vielen Dank im voraus.

Lg, FMLab.


----------



## AlArenal (14. Mai 2006)

Aber ist es nicht etwas unverschämt sich selbst unnötig Probleme einzubrocken und dann andere um Lösung zu bitten? Böse, böse, ...

Ich bin nun tieftraurig, weil ich deiner Gunst  so gesunken bin und geh ne Runde heulen.. Bis später!

P.S.:


			
				AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Unsere Konventionen sind keine Eigenentwicklung sondern basieren auf den Original-Konventionen von Sun, ergänzt durch einige Kleinigkeiten, die sich in der Community über die Jahre entwickelt haben, sind also gewissermaßen Common Sense.



Wer lesen kann, ist noch immer klar im Vorteil.


----------



## Reinhard (14. Mai 2006)

@AlArenal:

Hab die Einstellung jetzt wieder in Eclipse "korrigiert". Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.
Werde mir mal die "Style Guidelines" in deinen Link ansehen.

Ich wünsche euch noch einen schönen Sonntag,
Reinhard


----------



## byte (15. Mai 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ansonsten empfehle und benutze ich die hier: http://geosoft.no/development/javastyle.html



Dieser Punkt unterscheidet sich dann aber doch von den Code Conventions von Sun:



> Class, Interface and method blocks should use the block layout of example 2.
> 
> ```
> while (!done)
> ...



Ich kann mich mit dieser Notation nicht so recht anfreunden. Damit verschenkt man doch pro Scope eine wertvolle Zeile. 

Den Unterstrich als Suffix für Klassenvariablen benutze ich auch nicht. Wobei ich da schon den Vorteil sehe. Wobei der sich doch relativiert, wenn man z.B. Eclipse benutzt, denn da werden Klassenvariablen doch eh farblich abgesetzt und so ein kleines this. schadet doch auch selten.


----------



## AlArenal (15. Mai 2006)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> AlArenal hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube der Punkt ist uns nie aufgefallen, wir benutzen auch die kürzere Fassung der While-Schleife. Ich verweise ganz gerne auf obige Konventionen, weil ich sie für deutlich übersichtlicher und leichter verdaulich halte als Suns eigene Aufbereitung.

Den angehängten Unterstrich haben wir uns nachträglich antrainiert, was recht unproblematisch war. Schön wäre es, wenn Eclipse was von dieser Notation wüsste und diese bei der automatischen Generierung von Gettern und Settern berücksichtigen würde, aber das mag noch kommen. Bis dahin hilft man sich, indem man die Variable erst ohne Unterstrich deklariert, Getter und Setter erzeugen lässt und dann ein Refactoring durchführt.

Sicher bieten die modernen großen IDEs allerlei visuelle Hilfsmittel um Sichtbarkeiten von Variablen und Methoden darzustellen, aber ich mag auch mal gerne mit nem einfachen Text-Editor in Quellcode schauen, oder man mailt sich mal ein paar Zeilen, o.ä. Eine andere Notation, die mir häufig begegnet ist das vorangestellte "m_", mit dem ich mich wiederum nicht so recht anfreunden kann, da mir die Bedeutung einer Variable wichtiger ist als ihre Sichtbarkeit und wir ja von links nach rechts lesen.

Worauf ich auch oft stoße sind die Fraggles, die ihre Variablen am Ende der Klasse (hinter der letzten Methode, vor inneren Klassen) deklarieren. Mag ich auch nicht. Da suche ich immer wie blöde (jaja, ich weiß auch dass die IDEs dafür extra Übersichten/Navigationen bereitstellen), obwohl es sicher auch ein Stück weit in die Richtung interpretierbar ist, dass man Methoden (also was die Klasse macht) vor Implementierung (wie macht die Klasse es) stellt.


----------



## Leroy42 (24. Mai 2006)

Ich kann mich mit deinen bisherigen Vorstellungen von Code-Styles
ja ziemlich gut anfreunden (bzw. habe auch immer diese benutzt).

Aber, um alles in der Welt, was soll *das*


			
				AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Den angehängten Unterstrich haben wir uns nachträglich antrainiert


 :shock: 

Kannst du mir einen vernünftigen Grund nennen, was dieser Underscore da zu
suchen hat oder was der überhaupt zum Verständnis beitragen könnte.?



			
				AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Schön wäre es, wenn Eclipse was von dieser Notation wüsste und diese...



Wirklich nicht: Da haben wir ja Glück gehabt, daß Eclipse in der Umsetzung 
_deiner_ Style-Guides (bzw. der dahinterliegenden Grundidee) konsequenter
ist, als du es selbst bist.

 :bae:


----------



## AlArenal (24. Mai 2006)

Nun, Leroy, interessanterweise kann man für Netbeans nen eigene Style programmieren 

Angehängter Unterstrich ist einfach ne Variation eines gängigen Motivs. Andere benutzen ein vorangestelltes _, oder ein vorangestelltes m_ ... aber das schrub ich alles bereits.


----------



## Leroy42 (26. Mai 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... aber das schrub ich alles _bereits_.


Na, dann ist ja noch Hoffnung, daß du diese Untugend auch noch
irgendwann schrubbst.
 :bae:  :wink:


----------



## AlArenal (26. Mai 2006)

Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> AlArenal hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Könnte sogar sein. Aber nur unter Protest und wegen äußeren Zwängen (die Gewohnheiten gewisser Produkte und Leute  ).


----------

